# Warbirds hangar



## nuuumannn (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Folks, a recent visit to Auckland saw me take a trip to Ardmore Aerodrome to look at an aeroplane under restoration. Whilst there I stopped off at the New Zealand Warbirds Visitor Centre, where a collection of flyable airframes is kept for the public to get close to on non-flying days.

NZ Warbirds has been around for a number of years and was started by ex-RNZAF personnel who had an interest in maintaining flying vintage aircraft. Among their first aircraft were a handful of T-6 Harvards, which were acquired by their owners once the RNZAF disposed of them in 1977. Some of these original purchases are part of the Warbirds organisation to this day.

A couple of T-6s, or Haavaaaards, as they are called here.

NZ1052 wears a 1950s colour scheme of an aircraft that served with the Territorial Air Force. Each TAF squadron wore the colours of the city it was affiliated to's rugby jersey in the form of bars either side of the fuselage roundel. This one is No.2 (City of Wellington) TAF Squadron. 







NZ1053 wears standard RNZAF high viz training colours that was worn by the Harvards when they were retired. The 'red' is actually a bright 'Flame orange', but not dayglo, although some wore dayglo at times in their careers.






NZ1078 was one of the first RNZAF Harvards to be sold off and is still going strong today. It wears wartime era Trainer Yellow.






An aeroplane that many of you might not be familiar with, this is an AESL Airtrainer. Built in New Zealand under licence, the Airtrainer was a derivative of the Australian designed Victa Air Tourer and served with the RNZAF and RAAF, where it was known as 'The Plastic Parrot'. An advanced variant of the Airtrainer also built in New Zealand flies with the RNZAF today, but with a bigger, more powerful engine.











A pretty little Chipmunk; The Chippie did not serve in the NZ armed forces, but it is a popular vintage type in this country.






An Alvis Leonides radial, what off, I'm not sure. They are not very common in these parts, although I suspect something involving top dressing.






One of two non-flying aircraft in the Warbirds care, a former RNZAF Aermacchi MB-339CB, locally known as the 'Macchi'. In 2001 the RNZAF disbanded its combat force of A-4 Skyhawks and its fast jet trainers were also retired and mothballed. Both types are becoming popular exibits at local air museums.






The Macchi's Eastern European cousin, the Aero L-39 Albatross, one of a few on the civil register here. One of the guys in the hangar asked which one I'd choose if I had the choice; for simplicity and affordability and ruggedness, the Albatross by a long shot.






Former RNZAF A-4K Skyhawk hemmed into the corner is of considerable interest to everyone that visits the hangar. Since their retirement the A-4s have acquired an almost mythical attraction and people still get a little misty eyed when the Good Ole Days of 2 and 75 Sqn are mentioned.






The Macchi from above, note the pool noodles covering the tailplane leading edges to prevent school children from running into them.






The pretty little Chippie again.






NZ1078.






The Airtrainer. This is the first New Zealand production example.






The back of the hangar with a T-28 and P-51 hidden away.






A closer look at the P-51. This aircraft has been in New Zealand since 1984 and is still a big drawcard at airshows.






A quick walk down the road to Avspecs' hangar and a two-seat Spitfire T.IX undergoing heavy maintenance.






Finally, a dataplate from the Packard Merlin in front of the Spitfire.






That's all from Ardmore, Folks.


----------



## rochie (Sep 16, 2013)

some nice stuff there, thanks


----------



## N4521U (Sep 16, 2013)

It's always good tp post museum visits.
Nice post and photos.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 16, 2013)

Two thumbs up. Interesting tidbit about the markings and the local rugby teams.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2013)

Great pics Grant, and nice to see the Airtrainer. I did my first few hours on the Victa Airtourer, and years later, got to fly a 'Chippie' now and then.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice collection. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2013)

Great shots!


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 16, 2013)

Good to see the little trainer is still going strong. My first airplane


----------



## Njaco (Sep 16, 2013)

Cool stuff!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice collection they have there, looks like a day well spent!

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------

